# Wheel Bearing Grease?



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

I'm going to clean and repack my wheel bearings on my 28rsds. How much grease do I need? It's been awhile since I've done this.

Thanks for your help
John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

One of those small tubs at the parts store should do it... Or a tube of grease will do it also.. It doesnt take all that much..

Carey


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

About a pound will do all 4 wheels. That works out to about 2 oz per bearing.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

John, have you done this before? Buy new seals before you start. the easiest way to get the old ones out is to just cave them in with a chisel. They are only about $2.50 each. I just did mine Saturday. 
Bob


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Yes I have done this before but it's been awhile. I would like to get the new seals before I take everything apart, do you know the part number?

Thanks for your help
John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This is the easiest way to remove the seals without damaging them...

Take the spindle nut, and washer off... Pull the drum slightly to you, then put it back where it was.. This will loosen and free the outer bearing.. Remove the outer bearing... Put the nut back on about half way to where it originally was, leave the washer off... Pull the drum just past the outer race, so not to scratch it with the nut.. Grab the drum, and give it a quick solid yank..

The rear bearing and seal will remain on the spindle being held by the nut.. You are using this as a puller.. Sit the drum down, and unscrew the nut and remove the rear bearing and seal.. The seal will still be good physically.. Inspect it and decide whether it needs replaced or not..

I have done this for many years.. Works excellent on any drum or rotor.. It has never damaged a bearing or seal when done this way..

Learned this in Auto College..

If you have any questions, let me know..

Carey


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Carey, that's a new one for me , I'll give it a try.

Thanks John


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

Be sure to look at the Dexter or Alco manual for the specs for the wheel grease. It says soap Type II and gives the temperature rating.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Cary, Thanks man, that is a slick trick. I would never have thought of that. Would have saved me $10 for seals. John, sorry I don't know the P/N. Mine are AL-KO yours might be dexter.
Bob


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Just be careful not to over grease the new bearings. What i do is take a small amount of grease in the palm of my hand and work it into the bearings. and dont overtighten when reinstalling.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

How often you repacking? We put about 3000 miles a year on ours and I was going to do them a few weeks ago, but got the lazy bug.


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Our 28rsds is a 05 and have never been repacked, just greased. But we are going to the blackhills in June and I want to make sure the bearings are in good shape!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> This is the easiest way to remove the seals without damaging them...


...Actually, the _easiest_ way is to let someone else who knows what they are doing do it. Since we'll be starting our 4th season of camping this summer, I took the Outback to the local trailer repair shop. For $240 (including new seals), they cleaned and adjusted the brakes, repacked the bearings, new seals, and did a safety inspection check on the suspension (looking for cracked leaf-springs and loose shackles). Yeah, it is a bunch of money, but I couldn't have done it myself. Unless it has a power supply and a motherboard, I can't fix it.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> ....snip..... Unless it has a power supply and a motherboard, I can't fix it.
> Randy


LOL....


----------

